# Lansing Fishing Meet and Greet



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Any one interested in a lansing fishing meet and greet?


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

im in...when and where???


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Well I don't work so it can be anytime to work around working peoples schedules.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Maybe......depends when and where..........Mack


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Last year we had a great MnG at Reno's West Sportsbar on West Saginaw. I think Flygirl has been talking about getting one together again as well. I would be able to make almost any Monday or Wednesday evening (after April 15, that is), so those would be my first preferences. Open to to other times, if needed.
Dave


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

DaveW731 said:


> Last year we had a great MnG at Reno's West Sportsbar on West Saginaw. I think Flygirl has been talking about getting one together again as well. I would be able to make almost any Monday or Wednesday evening (after April 15, that is), so those would be my first preferences. Open to to other times, if needed.
> Dave


Flygirl.......is she still around?.......What about the other guy Spawnsak27.....I think.........Mack


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Worm Dunker said:


> Any one interested in a lansing fishing meet and greet?


You talking about a fishing outing somewhere or a meet and greet at like a bar or restaurant?


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Last one was at a bar........Mack


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

DaveW731 said:


> Last year we had a great MnG at Reno's West Sportsbar on West Saginaw. I think Flygirl has been talking about getting one together again as well. I would be able to make almost any Monday or Wednesday evening (after April 15, that is), so those would be my first preferences. Open to to other times, if needed.
> Dave


Attended this one last year, was nice to put some faces on names. Would gladly go again if time was right.


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I don't care where we meet. I had suggested maybe meet at park or river due to Lansing economy. I don't drink so not sure if you can even drink in the parks anymore. But due to boat size now I'm eithor going to be fishing the Grand or Saginaw Bay once the salmon move past 100 f.o.w.. Just would like to meet some people with same interest. Place or time doesn't matter to me I'm flexible. Even a Saturday would work. Just need somebody to start when would work for them.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Reno's West, 5001 West Saginaw; Wednesday, April 22, 6pm - whenever.
Reno's has a good menu, wide selection of drinks (alcohol/non alcohol), easy to get to, plenty of parking, especially mid-week. 
Good place to get together and plan some fishing trips


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Sounds good to me see ya there.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Dave, for taking up the reins on this I do owe you another shot of Jameson...... or was it Jack? 

Either way, I like your idea.... I think bluesun preferred the week before trout opener, so this is perfect... not sure if wed will work for her though....

We could always do Wed at Reno's and Tue or Thur out on the Grand River doing something?!?!





DaveW731 said:


> Reno's West, 5001 West Saginaw; Wednesday, April 22, 6pm - whenever.
> Reno's has a good menu, wide selection of drinks (alcohol/non alcohol), easy to get to, plenty of parking, especially mid-week.
> Good place to get together and plan some fishing trips


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

FlyGirl said:


> Dave, for taking up the reins on this I do owe you another shot of Jameson...... or was it Jack?
> 
> Either way, I like your idea.... I think bluesun preferred the week before trout opener, so this is perfect... not sure if wed will work for her though....
> 
> We could always do Wed at Reno's and Tue or Thur out on the Grand River doing something?!?!



A shot of Jameson from flygirl and a commitment from Wormdunker makes it official:
Wednesday, April 22 at Reno's is THE DATE and THE LOCATION!
Flygirl, tell Bluesun her first round is on me if she makes it!


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

See ya around 7:30!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

free drinks from dave, i'm in!!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

bluesun7602 said:


> free drinks from dave, i'm in!!


"First round" customarily means ONE drink! Any idea the kind of trouble I would be in if the wife finds out I am buying drinks for other women:yikes: HEY: Maybe I can bring her along and you ladies can talk her into trying some fishing again sometime.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, bring her! Kristen and I can probably convert her into and outdoors woman!




DaveW731 said:


> "First round" customarily means ONE drink! Any idea the kind of trouble I would be in if the wife finds out I am buying drinks for other women:yikes: HEY: Maybe I can bring her along and you ladies can talk her into trying some fishing again sometime.


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I might be able to make it that day. I look forward to meeting everyone!!


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

I am going to try and make this also. Should be fun to meet some of the folks from this site that live in this area.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

So far, looks like we are getting a good group of folks:

Worm Dunker
bigrackmack(?)
flygirl
flyfish
bluesun
fishon
fishalot
DaveW731 (maybe Mrs. DaveW731)

Anyone else wanna drop by? Reno's West, April 22, 6:30....


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Anybody coming to the meeting that needs a 4.80 x 12 5 bolt trailer tire and wheel? Tire brand new about 5 years ago never been on ground.


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

sounds interesting! I may have to try to make it. Not far from work either so............


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I may stop by, I am not a fisher(wo)man at this time but it is something I wouldn't mind getting into! 

Cass, you going to be able to make it???


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

Look forward to meeting you in person Amy 


AmyInMI said:


> I may stop by, I am not a fisher(wo)man at this time but it is something I wouldn't mind getting into!
> 
> Cass, you going to be able to make it???


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Ya Amy I should be able to make it...not like I do anything on Weds


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

AmyInMI said:


> I may stop by, I am not a fisher(wo)man at this time but it is something I wouldn't mind getting into!
> 
> Cass, you going to be able to make it???


 Invite your hubby to come too! Trying to see if I can interest my wife to come and knowing another spouse is coming would help. Even if not, would love to have both of you come. FWIW, there will be other hunters there as well!


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

I will be in Lansing that day! May I join you? I am new to this MS site but love to be outdoors. 

I do not drink alcohol only for my own family reasons (history of drunks in my family:sad: and I don't want to join the family tree with cirrohsis of the liver at 45:sad but I do enjoy great camaraderie with fellow sportsmen and sportswomen. And, I do enjoy a good burger!

My wife will not be able to attend because Wednesdays are her sewing club evening. So it will just be me if I may join you!

I will wear a name tag that says "Hello, my name is Talkeetna" if I am allowed to partake in the fellowship!

Thank you!


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still planning on attending, looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yea, I will see what he has going on and try to meet up with all of you guys! It will be nice to be able to put a face with all these screen names!!


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

I know this was originally posted as a "Fishing" meet and greet, so to clarify..... the fishing portion of this is not happening on the 22nd... so AMY- anyone is welcome. Hunters, fishers, gatherers, lurkers..... whatever, just no stalkers.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

I think there is a conspiracy at work here to plans these things when I gotta work. I wasn't able to make it last year either. I gotta work on the 22nd but I maybe able to get out around 930pm. How late did you guys stay last time?


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

I was the one who started it and I said fishing because it that time of year. So it doesn't have to be just fishing. I went to a pheasant hunt today and just took some pictures.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

FlyGirl said:


> I know this was originally posted as a "Fishing" meet and greet, so to clarify..... the fishing portion of this is not happening on the 22nd... so AMY- anyone is welcome. Hunters, fishers, gatherers, lurkers..... whatever, *just no stalkers*.



I AGREE!!!! LOL 

Thanks for the disclaimer, I am trying to talk the hubby into going... if not, I'll be flying solo!!


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

AmyInMI said:


> I AGREE!!!! LOL
> 
> Thanks for the disclaimer, I am trying to talk the hubby into going... if not, I'll be flying solo!!


*just no stalkers*. Does this mean I cant go!:lol:


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ugh... I don't know ya well enough to say if you're a stalker yet or not so who knows!!


----------



## TreeFrogg (Mar 23, 2009)

AmyInMI said:


> Ugh... I don't know ya well enough to say if you're a stalker yet or not so who knows!!



:lol: Im not the stalking type


----------



## JimLeadfoot (Dec 16, 2005)

I thought you were a girl. Don't disappoint me.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

AmyInMI said:


> I'll be flying solo!!


 :evilsmile

lol just kidding aaron:lol: Now that hawks gone I gotta fill the void


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

JimLeadfoot said:


> I thought you were a girl. Don't disappoint me.


Treefrogg is just a dude with a flaming name!! 



casscityalum said:


> :evilsmile
> lol just kidding aaron:lol: Now that hawks gone I gotta fill the void


LOL If I fly solo, you can escort me there lol


----------



## Worm Dunker (Sep 11, 2000)

Wow I guess I didn't realize how old I was and how long it's been since I've been in a bar other than the traditional MSU/U of M football during grouse hunting. To see a pretty young girl drink something the color and consistency of pea soup and they called it a nasty girl(my hearing isn't good)? Dave was drinking a beer called Death & Taxes(again my hearing not good)?
Somebody at the table next to us was drinking a beer black on top and brown on the bottom what's up with that! At least Casscityalum was drinking Bud Light so there was normal beer their! Seriously I had a great time and I believe I meet some people to fish with and that what a meet and greet is all about anyway. Fishes a lot, Flyguy(again hearing) and the two pretty young gals I couldn't hear much they said over the bar music but all seamed to be good sportsman/women and I hope to meet them again next time.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Worm Dunker said:


> To see a pretty young girl drink something the color and consistency of pea soup and they called it a nasty girl(my hearing isn't good)?


Terry, it's called a dirty girl scout.... the shot that Krissy had was creme de menth, baileys and some other stuff..... good stuff!

It was also nice to meet all of you and see those again from the last meet. 

KRISSY!! Next time we need to have our boys join us. If Dave is bringing his wife..... well..... the more that come, the more fun we usually have!!


----------



## bluesun7602 (Sep 7, 2005)

Worm Dunker said:


> Wow I guess I didn't realize how old I was and how long it's been since I've been in a bar other than the traditional MSU/U of M football during grouse hunting. *To see a pretty young girl drink something the color and consistency of pea soup and they called it a nasty girl(my hearing isn't good)? *Dave was drinking a beer called Death & Taxes(again my hearing not good)?
> Somebody at the table next to us was drinking a beer black on top and brown on the bottom what's up with that! At least Casscityalum was drinking Bud Light so there was normal beer their! Seriously I had a great time and I believe I meet some people to fish with and that what a meet and greet is all about anyway. Fishes a lot, Flyguy(again hearing) and the two pretty young gals I couldn't hear much they said over the bar music but all seamed to be good sportsman/women and I hope to meet them again next time.


 
nasty girl!!! you are funny. :lol:


----------



## Talkeetna (Apr 11, 2009)

I missed it due to a formidable work schedule.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Talkeetna said:


> I missed it due to a formidable work schedule.


I would second that.


----------



## FlyGirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Next time friends.... we are not going to let six months pass before the next one..... 

End of May or Early June... same place and OUT ON THE PATIO!!! Fun times ahead.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Lets do it tomorrow. I'm not scared and I am off.


----------



## Fishalot (Aug 25, 2008)

FlyGirl said:


> Next time friends.... we are not going to let six months pass before the next one.....
> 
> End of May or Early June... same place and OUT ON THE PATIO!!! Fun times ahead.


I agree FlyGirl, That was fun, should have one again soon. Maybe get all the same people back and a few more that couldn't make it last Wednesday.


----------

